# Need 1 for Floater Trip



## bigpoppagoodtime93 (May 10, 2015)

Scat Cat needs 1 more person for 56 hour trip Friday through Sunday. Boat leaves out of Port Aransas If you are interested contact Fisherman's Wharf at 3617495448


----------

